# DC revamp



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I started revamping my DC system with the 6" pipe. Its been almost 27 years since I worked with sheet metal and I forgot just how much you cut yourself :thumbdown:. I had to run it low, about 78" from the floor due to the garage door. My space is at a premium. But after I got it this far, I realized I could have went a little higher. O well, Im only 5'11 so its not a big deal. Just have to be careful with long boards if I use them. 

I also realized I forgot my 3rd blast gate leading to the planer. I have to go buy it then put it on, no big deal. I think this will work out well....I hope.

I still have some taping and small stuff to do yet, but its 80% done.

Heres some pics.

Robert


----------

